# Pumpkin King Scarecrow



## CryptKicker64 (Sep 2, 2008)

My fiance and I got the idea from the one they had up in Disneyland. Although it is not exact, it took us three hours to make, and stands about 13 feet tall. The head is made from one of those foam pumpkins available at hobby stores, and he will be adding LEDs to it for Halloween (that change color from red to orange).

I am in the process of making the claw like hands from the remainder of the stalks that we had purchased, so I will update this when I finish those and they are added.

What we used:

1- large foam Pumpkin 
2 - 10ft 2" pvc pipes
3 - 45 degree connectors (one for neck, and 2 for elbows)
1 - 4 way connector (for connection of torso and neck)
1- coupling
16 - corn stalks (bound together into two bundles)
1 sheet from goodwill for a jacket / shirt
color changing LEDs (optional) from Cowlacious.com
1 - can Black spray paint for plastic
1 - 5/16 threaded rod, and nuts
1 - roll of Twine

Heres the How to!

We started with the stalks (purchased from a local farm) and we stripped them down except for the very tops - which will come in handy later. Before:








After:









We had spray painted one of the 10ft poles black so it wasn't so noticeable. This pole will serve as the mounting pole for the whole shebang.

To make the bends in the legs, for knees we stepped down on the entire bundle and just pulled up.
















Attached the bundles of stalks with zip ties.

continued...


----------



## CryptKicker64 (Sep 2, 2008)

Once the legs were placed where we wanted them up top, we drilled a hole through the bottom and placed a piece of threaded rod through the pvc so the legs had someplace to "stand" and stay in place.









We wrapped the zip ties with twine, as to mask the zip ties as much as possible.

I didnt get any pics of the shirt making process. But I made it from a cheap sheet that we purchased at the good will. You can do the same, or stick an old shirt on there.

We made each arm 2ft which connected to the 45 degree couplers and then to another 2 ft segment which would attach to the 4 way coupler for the torso and neck.

Before the shirt and head were added. This was taken next to my fiance who stands 5'3 so you can get a good idea as to how big it is


----------



## CryptKicker64 (Sep 2, 2008)

Heres what it looked like before we placed the head on it








Placing the head on:








The finished product:

















Hope you enjoyed! If you have any questions, please feel free to ask!

Niki


----------



## CryptKicker64 (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is one more, taken in the light so you can see it better. As you can see, we took the leaves that were left on the stalk and covered the pvc with it.










Niki


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

THat looks great!!!! ive been wanting to make one... but i can't get close to the loks of your so i won't LOL


----------



## CryptKicker64 (Sep 2, 2008)

lol Thanks! It wasnt too bad...a little guess work on our end, and it came out as so. lol. Our neighbors are loving it too. Many people have come by just to look at it. My fiance was looking at it last night, and he said he could not be any happier with the way it came out. 

After we gathered all of our supplies, it took us 3 hours nonstop (and 2 beers) to finish it!! 

=)

Niki


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE JOB....I love BIG props...Thanks for posting


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats a big one . nice color for it too.
Eric would be proud
I sent you a pm..

only 2 beers? not even a celebratory beer at the end...LOL


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Who says size doesn't matter? I'll bet he's popular with the ladies. Excellent prop.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Every time I see a Picture or go to the Haunted Mansion Holiday I want to make him. I really like him.


----------



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

This is awesome, I'm wanting to do this but slightly modified to use a wiper motor to add a little bit of movement. Did you ever experience any problems with wind/weight, and did you pour concrete to keep it in the ground?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's one big scarecrow. He looks nice and creepy.


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the how-to!


----------



## fytclub (Apr 13, 2009)

littlepriest01 said:


> This is awesome, I'm wanting to do this but slightly modified to use a wiper motor to add a little bit of movement. Did you ever experience any problems with wind/weight, and did you pour concrete to keep it in the ground?


Hello, I'm Niki's Fiancee (the short guy in the pic LOL). Sorry, havent been on the boards for a while.

To answer your questions, it gets pretty windy out in Tenn during October and we normally put him up around the first. So far we haven't had to pick him up off the ground but the wind does shift him around sometimes. I normally dig a hole about 1.5' to 2' deep then sink the pole into that and cover it up with the dirt. I would like to put a concrete base on him but I haven't got around to it yet.

As for movement I would love to have his head move but I never really looked into how to do it. I've built a couple shiatsu massager zombies but haven't ventured too much farther into mechanical props. If I can ever start making props when I should (starting in February!) I might have time to actually do it.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome job!!


----------



## Crematory Keeper (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice job on the scarecrow. Mine is almost complete. I am wondering how exactly you attached the head to the post? I am pondering this with the foam head I am using. It has a hole in the bottom so I am thinking some sort of a plumbing flange???? Ideas would be helpful


----------



## Deadrail (Nov 9, 2012)

I know this is an old thread. Would anyone know if the Pumpkin head is something I can buy, or was it made?
Thanks, Rich


----------



## Deadrail (Nov 9, 2012)

Deadrail said:


> I know this is an old thread. Would anyone know if the Pumpkin head is something I can buy, or was it made?
> Thanks, Rich


I just saw that it was bought. I have not found them locally. Anyone know of a source on line by any chance?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice job! I like him


----------



## fytclub (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Guys,

This was a thread put together by me and my now ex fiancée.

To answer some questions.

1) The head was purchased I think from Michael's, I haven't seen that style of pumpkin lately though. 

2) The head is attached by a PVC fitting. I cut the bottom out of it and hot glued a 45 degree PVC fitting so the head could come off easy. I changed that to a screw on fitting now so it's more secure.

3) I am actually in the middle of updating ol Jack. I'll try to post some pics here soon. When we lived in TN we had a giant house with 3 other bedrooms we never used so storage space wasn't an issue. I love Jack, but I have been moving around for work lately so I wanted to make him more modular, which I am in the process of doing now even though I plan on staying in my new state (CO).

Any other questions feel free to ask.


----------

